# Whole eggs for breaded cutlets?



## puffin3 (Jul 7, 2015)

Which is better when using eggs when making breaded cutlets?
I dredge the pork cutlets in flour. Let them have time to absorb the flour. Then I dip them in beaten whole eggs then dredge them in Panko crumbs.
Pretty basic. But would the end result be better/crispier if I only used egg whites or only used egg yolks?
Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 7, 2015)

I've always used whole eggs.  Cooking them properly, at a high enough heat, will make them nice and crispy.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 7, 2015)

I make an egg wash of 1/4 cup milk for each egg.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 7, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I make an egg wash of 1/4 cup milk for each egg.


Ditto. I double dip if I want a really crispy crust. Flour, egg, panko, egg, panko.


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2015)

I do it like you do puffin. And I use a whole egg. There is nutrition in the whole egg. Why waste what is in the white? Or just the yolk? The yolks are loaded with iron.


----------



## puffin3 (Jul 7, 2015)

Addie said:


> I do it like you do puffin. And I use a whole egg. There is nutrition in the whole egg. Why waste what is in the white? Or just the yolk? The yolks are loaded with iron.


Whenever I've used just egg whites or egg yolks in say baking I always find a use for the other part of the egg.


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Whenever I've used just egg whites or egg yolks in say baking I always find a use for the other part of the egg.



Glad to hear that. And I know you can freeze either part.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 7, 2015)

I use a whole egg.

Actually it is dredging in flour that help crispiness in the end. Flour, helps to hold egg and subsequently the bread crumbs attached to the meat.

P.S.  I did not come up with this. Red somewhere, from one of the chefs.


----------



## puffin3 (Jul 7, 2015)

I have experimented patting as dry as possible the pounded pork chops to make cutlets then dredging in flour. I have found when I dredge in AP flour and then allow the flour to absorb as much residual surface moisture as it can, which ends up with the flour looking sort of gooey, which takes a few minutes and then dip the cutlet in the beaten whole egg and then into the Panko crumbs the breading sticks to the cutlet better than if I dredge the cutlet in flour then immediately dip it into the egg.
I've been to a few sites which call for just using egg whites.
I'm going to be making a big batch of breaded pork cutlets tomorrow. I'm going to try just using egg whites with some and whole eggs on the others.
I'll report back the results.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> I have experimented patting as dry as possible the pounded pork chops to make cutlets then dredging in flour. I have found when I dredge in AP flour and then allow the flour to absorb as much residual surface moisture as it can, which ends up with the flour looking sort of gooey, which takes a few minutes and then dip the cutlet in the beaten whole egg and then into the Panko crumbs the breading sticks to the cutlet better than if I dredge the cutlet in flour then immediately dip it into the egg.
> I've been to a few sites which call for just using egg whites.
> I'm going to be making a big batch of breaded pork cutlets tomorrow. I'm going to try just using egg whites with some and whole eggs on the others.
> I'll report back the results.




I look forward to hearing your results.

I suspect the use of only egg whites is a health based decision rather than making a better cutlet.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 7, 2015)

As the matter of fact, I would suspect that to make better cutlet one should use only yolk, rather than a whole egg, let alone just white part.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 7, 2015)

I've been thinking lately of trying just egg whites in making crab cakes or salmon patties.  It's a matter of flavor.  

I've tried crab cakes with whole eggs, but crab is such a delicate flavor that I don't want the taste of egg yokes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 8, 2015)

Zhizara said:


> I've been thinking lately of trying just egg whites in making crab cakes or salmon patties.  It's a matter of flavor.
> 
> I've tried crab cakes with whole eggs, but crab is such a delicate flavor that I don't want the taste of egg yokes.



You might have difficulty keeping them together. Egg whites are mostly water - there isn't much protein to bind the ingredients together.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 8, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I look forward to hearing your results.
> 
> I suspect the use of only egg whites is a health based decision rather than making a better cutlet.


I have the same suspicion.


----------



## puffin3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Last night I made about twenty breaded pork cutlets. With a little twist.
Flattened the pork chop medallions to make them about 3/8" thick. Made sure they were patted dry w/paper towel. 
Dredged them in AP flour and let them have time to absorb as much flour as possible. About ten minutes. Then dredged them again and again let them rest for ten minutes. Now the surface is nice and gooey looking.
Here's the twist: I used the food processor to make a gremolata using parsley/a little raw garlic and fresh lemon rind which I removed from the lemon with a potato peeler. (Works like a damn). NO  olive oil. Just the dry ingredients.
I whisked five egg whites and five egg yolks in different bowls.
To each I added a good amount of the gremolata, a couple of drops of Pernod, a pinch of red chili flakes, S&P. Half the cutlets were dipped in one or the other egg dip.
I had a large SS fry pan nice and hot with about an inch of sunflower oil.
I dipped each cutlet into the egg/gremolata then into a large bowl of Panko crumbs pressing the crumbs firmly onto the cutlets. Then over medium/high heat browned each cutlet on each side which only took a minute or so. Onto paper towels.

There was definity a difference in the cutlets which had only egg white dip. The coating did not adhere as well to the cutlets which had been dipped in only egg yolks.
Next time I'll go back to just using whole eggs.
Gravy was: Sauteed chopped shallots and leeks. Added some BTB chicken stock. Little white wine. Few drops of Pernod. A tbsp of anchovy paste and just a couple of drops of dark soy sauce to add a touch of color to the gravy. This was added to the cold roux and whisked. I had to add more chicken stock to get the consistency right. Whisked. Seasoned. Strained. Back into pot to be reheated just to the boil before going into the gravy boat.
I could have used some bulb fennel instead of the Pernod. It sounds like I'm using a lot of Pernod but in fact I only used about 2 Tbsps in the whole meal. The Pernod gives just barely lends a 'back-note' of anise flavor. By using it in the gravy and on the carrots it sort of "tied the room together". LOL
Pureed mashed Russet potatoes using unsalted butter and a good amount of grated nutmeg and a little hot milk to get the consistency right. Seasoned.
Par Cooked a TON of baby carrots. Drained then into a large pan with a good amount of butter and a touch of walnut oil. Pan fried carrots in butter to which I added a good Tbsp of Sweet Chili jelly and just a drop of Pernod. S&P and a sprinkle of dried chili flakes.
Plated the potatoes/a cutlet/a good portion of the baby carrots.
On the table was a bowl of the dry gremolata for a DIY garnish. A bowl of sweet chili jelly (yum! Not too hot). And the gravy boat with very hot gravy.
Our two guests and my wife and I devoured everything except all the cutlets which our guests took home along with the rest of the gravy.
Cool not cold Pinot Gris wine.
Dessert was vanilla ice cream with homemade cookies that our guests brought. (Daughter/SIL and new baby girl)
Life is good.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 9, 2015)

That sounds really good Puffin. Thanks for letting us know your results on the difference between the two egg washes.


----------

